# Duyuru > Soygunlar >  Pirinç Vurgunu!...

## bozok

*Pirinç Vurgunu!*


*11.04.2008*
*TERCüMAN GZT.*



*TMO'nun ürünü erken satmasıyla bazı firmalar 'Stok eridi, ithalat yapılacak' havası yarattı Fiyat birden kiloda 3'ten 6 YTL'ye çıktı. Fırsatçı yüzde 100 vurgun yaptı, halk mağdur oldu*




TüRKİYE'de ekmeklik buğdaydan sonra pirinçte de fiyatlar bir anda tırmandı. Pirinçte "psikolojik savaş" yaşandığı, yurtiçinde yeterli pirinç bulunmasına karşın, bazı firmaların spekülatif bir şekilde fiyatları artırarak, ithalatta gümrük vergilerinin düşürülmesi için kamuoyu yaratmaya çalıştığı öne sürülüyor. Pirinç piyasasında yaşanan fiyat hareketleri üzerine, geçen hafta Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi'nde (TMO) bir toplantı yapılarak, üreticiler, değirmenciler, paketlemeciler ve ilgili kamu kurumu temsilcileri bir araya getirildi. Toplantıyla ilgili TMO internet sitesinde yapılan duyuruda, toplantıda konuşan sektör temsilcileri tarafından, "piyasada önümüzdeki hasada kadar yeterli çeltik ve pirinç stoğu bulunduğu, buna karşın, Mısır'ın 1 Kasım'a kadar ihracatı kapatması ve diğer ihracatçı ülkelerde yeterli ürün bulunmaması nedeniyle ithalat şansı azaldığından, piyasada panik havası oluşturulmaya çalışıldığı" görüşünün dile getirildiği belirtildi. 

*Karşılıklı iddialar*

Duyuruya göre, toplantıda, "piyasada kıtlık varmış gibi bir hava oluşturmanın kimseye faydası olmayacağı, pirincin ikame ürünlerinin de dikkate alınması gerektiği, fiyatın yükselmesi durumunda tüketici talebinin fiyatı daha cazip olan makarna ve bulgura kayabileceği" görüşleri de ifade edildi. Toplantıda oluşan görüşler dikkate alınarak, Dış Ticaret Müsteşarlığı'nda yeniden bir değerlendirme toplantısı yapılması kararlaştırıldı. Toplantıya katılan Uzunköprü üeltik üreticileri Tarımsal Birliği Başkanı Ali üner, yurt içinde yeterli pirinç ve çeltik olmasına karşın, paketlemeciler ile değirmenciler arasında yaşanan sorun nedeniyle fiyatların sürekli artığını öne sürdü. 

"Paketlemeciler, fiyatı 3'e katlayarak satıyor, bu da bir tekelciliktir" diye konuşan üner, Türkiye'de pirinçte bir yokluk, kıtlık yaşanmadığını, halen TMO'nun depolarında 34 bin tonu emanet olmak üzere 50 bin tona yakın çeltik olduğunu kaydetti.

üner, "Paketlemeciler karlarından fedakarlık yapsalar, vatandaş, şimdiki fiyatların 4'te 3'üne pirinç yer. Paketlemecilerin 6 YTL'ye sattığı pirinç, piyasada 4-4.5 YTL" dedi. Tarım ürünleri Hububat Bakliyat İşleme ve Paketleme Sanayicileri Derneği (PAKDER) Başkanı Mehmet Tevfik Dinçer ise Ali üner'in "paketlemecilerin çok yüksek karla ürün sattığı" yönündeki iddiasını reddederek, yurt içinde yeterli pirinç bulunduğunu ve fiyatların artmasında psikolojik faktörlerin etkili olduğunu söyledi. Dincer, "TMO'nun stoklarındaki ürünü zamansız satması, bu ürünün 5-10 elde toplanması, rekabet piyasasını bozdu" dedi.


*TMO: İthalat yapabiliriz* 

Bu arada, geçen sezon 33.5 bin ton ürün alan, depolarına da 43.1 bin ton emanet ürün bırakılan TMO, pirinç fiyatlarındaki olağanüstü artış üzerine, gerekirse ithalat yapacağını bildirdi. TM0 ayrıca, *"Mart ayı başında satışa çıkarılan çeltiğin bir kaç firma tarafından satın alındığı"* iddiaları üzerine, halede 77 firmanın ürün aldığını açıkladı.*En yüksek alımı Göze Tarım, Ak-ün Gıda San., Durukan Gıda San. yaptı.*




*Reis: TMO, fırsatçıların ekmeğine yağ sürdü*

REİS Gıda'nın sahibi Mehmet Reis, pirinç fiyatlarındaki yüksek artışın fırsatçıların işi olduğunu söyledi. Reis, "Yıllardır yaptığım gibi Don Kişot'luğa devam ediyorum. 'Spekülasyon yok' diyenlere şunu söylüyorum; *Bir ay içinde ne oldu ki siz fiyatları yerlide yüzde 100, ithal ürünlerde dolar bazında yüzde 80 artırdınız?* Dünya fiyatlarıyla örtüştürüyorsunuz, ama öyle değil. Bu bir fırsat ekonomisidir. Bu fiyat artışı ne zaman başladı? Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi, martın ilk haftasından ürünü vakitsiz sattı. üünkü Türkiye'de pirinç fiyatlarını artıranların en büyük rakibi TMO'dur. Onun elinden bu ürünü hemen aldıktan sonra fiyat artışı için hareket ettiler" dedi.


*Kuru üstü pilav dönemi*

Martın ilk haftasında yani TMO'nun ürünü sattığı ilk dönemde yerli baldo pirincin kilo fiyatının yüzde 81 artarak 2.20 YTL'den 4 YTL'ye, Osmancık pirincinin kilosunun yüzde 100 artarak 1.5 YTL'den 3 YTL'ye, Mısır pirincinin kilosunun da yüzde 120 artışla 1 YTL'den 2.20 YTL'ye çıktığını söyleyen Reis, "İthal baldo pirincin tonu 1500 dolardan 2 bin 800 dolara, ABD pirincinin tonu da 1200 dolardan 1900 dolara çıktı. Bunlar toptan fiyatlardır. Perakendeye en az yüzde 50 yansır.

Ben şunu söylüyorum: Mart ayı şampiyonu limondu. Peki pirinçteki yüzde 100 fiyat artışı ne oluyor? Haksız kazanç şampiyonu... Bu fiyatlardan sonra 'Pilav üstü kuru yeniyordu, şimdi kuru üstü pilav yenecek'" diye konuştu.


*'Siyasileri uyardım'*

Pirinçte oynanan oyunu anlatan Mehmet Reis şunları söyledi: "TMO devre dışı bırakıldıktan hemen sonra oyun kurucularla oyuncular, sahanın içerisinde paslaşmaya başladılar. Kartel oluştu. Aynı fiyat, aynı ürün, aynı tonaj, psikolojik bir savaş. Bundan sonra fon düşerse, Gümrek Vergisi düşerse, atı alan üsküdar'ı geçecek. Denizden gelenlerin ekmeğine bir kez daha yağ sürülür."

Küresel ısınmanın da Türk tarımını vurduğunu söyleyen Reis, şöyle devam etti: "İlgili tüm muhalefet liderlerine ve Başbakan'a söylüyorum: Meclis'e bunu getirin. Yarınlar beni daha çok düşündürüyor. Küresel ısınma vardır ama tedbiri önceden almak lazım. Bugün paranız var, ürün alabilirsiniz. Yarın bu ülkeler vermezse ne yapacaksınız? Mısır, Vietnam, Endonezya ihracatı yasakladı. şimdi paranız olsa da alamayacaksınız."

----------


## bozok

*Rantiye, parayı pirince yatırdı!*

  



*Borsadan kaçan pirince koşuyor*
Borsa, döviz ve yüksek faiz yoluyla milyar dolarlar kazanan büyük yatırımcılar, şimdi de yeni bir vurguna yöneldi. Pirinç rezervlerini piyasadan çeken stokçular, fiyatının iki misli artmasına yol açtı

ülkemizde son bir ay içinde fiyatların ton başına bin dolar arttığını belirten Mehmet Reis,“Piyasada 150 bin ton pirinç vardı. Bu artışla vatandaşın cebinden 150 milyon doları hortumladılar” dedi 

Dünya borsalarındaki düşüş, dövizin artmaması, banka faizlerinin para kazandırmaması spekülatif yollarla fahiş paralar kazanmaya alışmış büyük yatırımcıları yeni bir vurguna yöneltti. Dünyanın yarısı için temel gıda maddesi olan pirincin fiyatı, son 20 yılın en yüksek düzeyine yükseltildi. Pirincin ham maddesi çeltik üreticiden yok pahasına alınıp stoklanıyor. İstifçi piyasaya istediği kadar çeltik sunarak fiyatları kontrol altında tutuyor. Pirincin bulunmaması bir çok gelişmekte olan ülkede açlık tehlikesi yaratıyor. 


*TMO da ortak oldu*
Tüm dünyada organize olarak uygulanan bu soygun bu yıl itibarıyla Türkiye’de de tezgahlanmaya başlandı. Son bir ayda pirinç fiyatları yüzde 100 arttı. Bilerek, bilmeyerek her nasılsa bu soyguna, devletin konuyla ilgili kurumu TMO’da (Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi) ortak oldu. Mart’ın ilk haftası elindeki tüm çeltik rezervlerini kendi davet ederek, birkaç büyük yatırımcıya kaptırdı. Böylece de piyasada ki pirinç miktarını kontrol edip, fiyatları dengeleme şansını kendi eliyle kaybetti. Reis Gıda Sanayi Yönetim Kurulu Başkanı Mehmet Reis, toptan gıda piyasasında son günlerde hiç yaşanmamış gelişmelere şahit oldukların belirterek, “Pirinç fiyatı bir ayda yüzde 100 arttı. Mart’ın ilk haftasında TMO elindeki 36 bin ton çeltiği hiç vakitsiz bir şekilde, düşük bir fiyatla büyük yatırımcılara verdi. Bu 20 bin ton pirinç demektir. Elinde ithal pirinç bulunanlar da karşılarında rakip kalmayınca zam yaptı. şu anda üreticinin elinde de pirinç olmadığı için meydan onlara kaldı” dedi. Bizim kendi pirinç ihtiyacımızı kendimizin karşılayabilecek kapasitede bir ülke olduğumuzu vurgulayan Mehmet Reis, “ülkemize ithal pirinç 1981 yılından beri geliyor. Hükümet, gerekli tedbirleri alıp, alt yapıyı hazırlarsa bu iş gerçekleşir. Bir ay önce piyasada 150 bin ton pirinç vardı. Bu sürede fiyatlar ton bazında ikiye katlanıp bin dolar arttı. 150 bin tonda bu 150 milyon dolar yapar. Bu kadar kısa sürede vatandaşın cebinden bu parayı hortumladılar” açıklamasını yaptı. Reis, 1 ay içinde toptan pirinç fiyatlarında yaşanan değişimi ise şöyle aktardı: “Baldo 2.20’den 4, Osmancık 1.5’tan 2.5 YTL’ye yükseldi. İthal pirin te ise ton bazında Amerikan 1100’den 1800, İtalyan 1400’den 2500 Dolar’a yükselirken Mısır pirinci de kilo başına 1’den 2 YTL’ye yükseldi.” 


*Sırada sıvı yağ var* 
Bir ay önce bu oyunları fark edip, ilgili kuruluşları uyardıklarını kaydeden Reis, “Başbakan Tayip Erdoğan, Tarım Bakanı Mehdi Eker, CHP Genel Başkanı Deniz Baykal, MHP’den ümit şafak ve Sivil Toplum ürgütleri ile görüştük. Yarın bunu farklı ürünlerde de göreceksiniz uyarısını yaptık. Türkiye’de 1.5 milyon ton sıvı yağı tüketiliyor. Bunun yüzde 70’i dışardan geliyor. Dışarıya 1.7 milyar dolar ödeniyor” şeklinde konuştu. Türkiye’de pirinç üretiminin Trakya, Balıkesir, üankırı, Kastamonu ve Samsun’da yapıldığını söyleyen Reis, “Trakya’da Hamzadere Barajı bitirilip, Meriç’in taşkınları önlenirse dışarıdan pirinç alımı biter. Bizde dünyada oynanan bu oyunun bir aktörü olmayız. ABD, tarıma yılda 163, Avrupa ülkeleri ise 100 milyar dolar destekleme yapıyor. Türkiye yılda 10 milyar tarıma destek versi tüm ürünlerde dışa bağımlılık biter. Vatandaşın cebinden sadece pirinçten, 1 ayda çalınan 150 milyon doların yanında bu meblağ devede kulak kalır” dedi. 

*Son 3 ayda rekor artış!* 
Dünya piyasalarında son bir yılda yüzde 68 artan kaliteli pirincin fiyatı, Türkiye’de 3 ayda yüzde 130’a varan oranda artış gösterdi Birleşmiş Milletler Gıda ve Tarım ürgütü’ne göre dünya piyasalarında son 1 yılda yüzde 68 oranında artan kaliteli pirincin fiyatı, Türkiye’de ise son üç ayda yüzde 130’a varan oranlarda artış gösterdi. Bulgur, fiyatı son 1 yılda yüzde 155 artmasına karşın pirinçten daha fazla tercih ediliyor. BM Gıda ve Tarım ürgütü’nün (FAO) Nisan tarihli son raporuna göre, uluslararası pirinç fiyatları, Ocak ayından bugüne kadar ortalama yüzde 20 oranında arttı. Yüksek kaliteli Tayland pirinci, Mart 2007’ye kıyasla yüzde 68 oranında artarken, şubat 2008’e kıyasla yüksek kaliteli pirincin fiyatında yüzde 13 oranında artış görüldü. Pirinç fiyatları Türkiye’de dünya piyasalarının oldukça üzerinde yüzde 130’a varan oranlarda zam gördü. 

*Kaliteli pirinç 7.5 YTL*
Karaman’da kurulu Duru Bulgur Satın Alma Müdürü Mehmet Ali Orduoğlu, küresel ısınma başta olmak üzere farklı gerekçelerle pirinç fiyatlarının yükseldiğini söyledi. Firma olarak Türkiye’de pirinç bulma konusunda sıkıntı yaşamadıklarını ürünün azlığının söz konusu olmadığını ifade eden Orduoğlu, stok yapan bazı firma ve büyük üreticilerin bu yükselişten para kazandığını anlattı. Osmancık baldo pirincin fiyatının 3 ay içerisinde yüzde 130 ve normal yerli baldo pirincin ise yüzde 100 arttığını dile getiren Orduoğlu, “Dünya piyasalarında da fiyatlar yükseldi ama bu kadar değil. ürün varken fiyatların artmasını anlamak mümkün değil. ülkede bir pirinç sıkıntısı yok ama aracılar fiyatları yükseltiyor” dedi. Orduoğlu, şu anda kendi ürünleri olan baldo pirincin perakende fiyatının marketlerde 7.00 ile 7.50 YTL civarında satıldığını belirterek, “Pirinç satışları adeta durma noktasına geldi” dedi.







12.04.2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ

----------


## bozok

*Pirinç stokları dağ gibi*

 




*Kuru Gıda Toptancıları, pirinçteki ani artışın kuraklıktan ziyade spekülatif olduğunu söyleyerek, sadece ithalatçıların elinde 50 bin tonun üzerinde pirinç bulunduğunu iddia etti*


Mevcut 40 bin ton çeltiği birkaç kişinin güçleri oranında paylaştığını öne süren Kuru Gıda toptancısı Bülent şensoy, *”Pirinç fiyatlarının artışına dünyadaki kuraklığın sebep gösterilmesi, bir bahanedir”* dedi. 


Pirinçteki ani artışın kuraklıktan ziyade spekülatif olduğu belirtildi. Stokların dağ gibi büyüdüğünü söyleyen İstanbul Bayrampaşa’daki Kuru Gıda toptancıları, sadece ithalatçıların elinde 50 bin tonun üzerinde pirinç bulunduğunu, TMO’nun elden çıkardığı çeltiğin işlenmesinden elde edilecek 20 bin ton da ilave edilince bu rakamın 70 bin tona ulaşacağını ifade ettiler. Kuru Gıda toptancısı Bülent şensoy, pirinçteki artışın en çok son 15 günde gerçekleştiğini belirterek şöyle dedi: “Bu artışın sebebi yokluktan ziyade spekülatif. ürünü depoladılar. İthalatçının elinde 50 bin ton civarında ürün var. şu an Türkiye’de nereden baksan 100 bin ton civarında da çeltik bulunuyor. Bunda TMO’nun da büyük hatası var. Bir ay önce büyük fabrika sahiplerini davet ederek eldeki malı satacaklarını belirtip, teklif vermelerini istediler. 40 bin ton çeltiği o toplantıda birkaç kişi güçleri oranında paylaştı. Türkiye’de çeltik ekimi yapılmadan, tahmini rekolteyi hesaplamadan elindeki ürünü niye satıyor?” 


*Meydanı boş buldular*
“Elimde 3 YT+KDV’den Osmancık, 4 YTL+KDV’den de baldo pirinci var. Parakende de bu 5-6 YTL demektir” diyen şensoy, “2 aylık süreçte 1.5 YTL’lik pirinç, önce 2 oldu. 2’den 3 YTL’ye çıkması ise son 10 içinde gerçekleşti. 35 yıldır pirinççiyim. Hükümetin buna müdahale etmesi lazım. Dünyadaki kuraklık da bahanedir. Pirinç bir anda mı bitti? Depocular, meydanı boş buldular. İthalattaki fonu sıfıra indirsinler bu sorun çözülür. Biz bunu 1984’te de yaşadık.” dedi. Bu yıl Ramazan’ın 1 Eylül’de başlayacağını hatırlatan şensoy, “üeltik de Eylül’de toplanmaya başlanacak. Ama pirincin Ramazan hazırlıkları ticareti 15 Ağustos’ta başlar. O zaman zam yapıp, pirinci piyasaya sürecekler. Millet de dikkatli olsun, pirinç yerine bulgur, makarna yesin” uyarısını yaptı. Kuru Gıdacı Lütfi Demir ise, *“Banka soyanlar, pirince döndü.* Faiz yok, borsa kazandırmıyor, döndüler buraya. Bankadan yüzde 120 kazanmaya alışık olanlar yaptı bu işi” dedi. Pirinç gözü açıklara kaldı diyen Demir, “Vurguncular alıp depoladılar. şimdi de birbirlerine satıyorlar. Herkes bundan pay almak için koşuyor. Ben dahil. Ancak bu kazanç 3-5 kişinin elinde kalıyor. El mi yaman, bey mi yaman? Biz mi çoğunluktayız 3-5 vurguncu mu. 3-5 gün yeme fiyatlar düşer. Fiyat artışı kuraklıktan değil, Mercimekte, nohutta, fasulyede artış yok da pirinç de niye oluyor” açıklamasını yaptı.


*Döviz alma, pirinç al*
İstanbul Ticaret Odası Hububat Bakliyat Komitesi Meclis üyesi ve Pakit Bakliyat Sanayicileri Derneği Genel Başkanı Mehmet Tevfik Dinçer de “Yatırım yapmak isteyenler bu işi bilen tanıdıkları sayesinde pirince yöneldiler” dedi. Dinçer, Küresel bazda dünya ekonomilerinde önemli olumsuzlukların yaşandığını belirterek “Dünya Ticaret ürgütü ve uluslararası yatırım bankaları gelecekteki krizi beslenme olarak öngörüyorlar. Artık tarım staratejik bir konuma taşındı. Artık ucuz ürün yiyemeyeceğiz” diye konuştu. 


*İkili ilişkiler kullanıldı*
Pirinçteki ani artışın içerde ve dışarıda değişik ekonomik nedenleri olduğunu ve bu nedenle bozulan arz-talep dengesinin piyasalar üzerinde psikolojik bir etki oluşturduğunu kaydeden Dinçer, “Pirinç fiyatları artarken, dolar almayın pirinç alın şeklindeki sözler basına da yansıdı. Artık pirinç alıyorlar. Bu işin içinde olanların dışında ikili ilişkileri kullananlar da var. Bunlar, ’Bankaya yatıracağına ver ben senin yerine pirinç alayım’diyerek tanıdıklarına ön ayak oluyorlar” açıklamasını yaptı. 




*üreticinin elinde ürün kalmadı*
üeltik fiyatlarının 5 yıldır aynı olmasının üreticiyi küstürdüğünü ifade eden Terme Ziraat Odası Başkanı Yetkin Mollaoğlu, ” üretici elindeki ürünü 50 YKr’den sattı. şimdi çeltik 1.60 YKr’ye yükseldi. Ancak, hiçbir üreticinin elinde ürün kalmadı. Bu kar acaba kimin cebine gitti. Buna engel olmak lazım. Yetkililerin bu duruma el atması gerekiyor. El atılmazsa ekonomide büyük sıkıntı olur “ diye konuştu. 


*Yüzde 40’ı ithal ediliyor*
Dışardan pirinç ithal edilemezse fiyatların artmaya devam edeceğini belirten Mollaoğlu, ” Burada oynanan oyun, dış kaynaklı bazı kişilerin, senaryosunu yazdığı ve oynadığı oyundur “ ifadesini kullandı. Samsun Terme’de bulunan pirinç fabrikası sahipleri ise, fiyat artışının ithal pirinç gelmemesinden kaynaklandığını söyledi. Has Pirinç Fabrikası sahibi Süleyman Adalı, ” Türkiye’de üretilen pirinç, iç piyasanın yüzde 60’ını karşılamaktadır. Yüzde 40’ı ithal ediliyor. Pirinç ithalatı yapan ülkelerin, iç piyasayı denetim altına almak için ithalatı kısıtlaması, pirinç fiyatlarının yüzde 100 arttırmıştır “ şeklinde konuştu. 


*İhracatçı ülkeler panikte*
Pirinci bir ay önce 1.80 YKr’den sattıklarını vurgulayan Aksoylar Pirinç Fabrikası Sahibi Bülent Aksoy, ” şu an pirinci fabrikadan 3 YTL’ye satıyoruz. Küresel ısınma nedeniyle pirinç üretiminin düşmesi ve ithalatçı ülkelerin, pirinç ihracatını kısıtlaması fiyatları yükseltmiştir “ dedi. Fiyatların artmasının sürpriz olduğuna dikkat çeken Anadolu Pirinç Fabrikası Sahibi Adem Karaçuval da, ” Bu durumun asıl nedeni, moda tabirle küresel ısınmadır. Dünyadaki üretim azlığı ihracatçı ülkeleri paniğe soktu ve fiyatların artmasına neden oldu. Fiyat artışı Türkiye’ye de yansıdı “ açıklamasını yaptı. 


YARIN:Pirinçte psikolojik savaş






*13/04/2008 / YENİüAğ GAZETESİ*

----------


## bozok

*Fırsatçıların pirinç oyunu* 



Türkiye Ziraatçılar Derneği (TZD) Genel Başkanı İbrahim Yetkin, tarım sektörünün, ekonomik kriz yaşanan 2001 yılından daha büyük gerileme içine girdiğini savundu. Yetkin, düzenlediği basın toplantısında, Türkiye’nin stratejik tarım ürünlerinin 2001 yılı ile 2007 yılları arasındaki üretim verilerini değerlendirdi.

Türkiye'deki durumu Türkiye Ziraatçiler Derneği Başkanı İbrahim Yetkin *"Buğday da pirinç de var ama Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi'nde yok"* dedi. Yetkin , *"Açık denizlerde gemilerde buğday gemileri cirit atıyor. Gözleri Türkiye'de buğday fiyatlarının artışını bekliyorlar. Acaba ne kadar artar da ne zaman süreriz ve ne kadar fazla vurgun yaparız diye"* şeklinde konuştu.

Tarım Reformu adı altında 2000 yılında uygulamaya konulan *"kemer sıkma"* politikaları ve o yıl yaşanan ekonomik kriz sonucu tarım sektörünün 2001 yılında yüzde 6,1 oranında küçüldüğünü anlatan Yetkin, bu oranın 2007 yılında 7,3 olarak açıklandığını kaydetti. Tarımdaki küçülmenin sadece geçen yıl yaşanan kuraklıkla geçiştirilemeyecek kadar ciddi olduğunu ifade eden Yetkin, uygulanan tarım politikalarının da bu küçülmede etkili olduğunu söyledi. 

Yetkin, Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu (TüİK) verilerine göre, 2001 yılında 19 milyon ton olan buğday üretiminin 2007 yılında önceki yıla göre 2 milyon 776 bin ton azalarak 17 milyon 234 bin tona düştüğüne dikkati çekti. 

Türkiye’de 2001 yılında 12 milyon 632 bin ton üretilen şeker pancarının 2006 yılında 14 milyon 400 bin ton seviyesine yükseldiğini anlatan Yetkin, ancak 2007 yılında üretimin 12 milyon 414 bin tona düştüğünü, söz konusu azalışta *"kota sistemi"*nin önemli rol oynadığını kaydetti. Aynı şekilde baklagil üretiminde de son yıllarda ciddi oranda azalma yaşandığını ifade eden Yetkin, özellikle tütün üretiminin 2007 yılında (81 bin ton), 2002 yılı üretiminin yarısı seviyesine düştüğünü söyledi. Yetkin, tarım sektöründe 2001-2007 yılları arasında üretimi teşvik edilen ayçiçeği, çeltik ve mısır gibi bazı tarım ürünlerinin üretiminde ise geçen yıl yaşanan kuraklığa rağmen artış olduğunu bildirdi.


*"DOğRU ZAMANDA DESTEK VERİLDİğİNDE üRETİM ARTIYOR"*

2001 yılında 650 bin ton olan ayçiçeği üretiminin 2007 yılında 854 bin tona, 2001 yılında 360 bin ton olan çeltik üretiminin 2007 yılında 648 bin tona yükseldiğini belirten Yetkin, *"Aynı şekilde mısır üretimi de söz konusu yıllar arasında 2 milyon 200 bin tondan 3 milyon 535 bin tona yükselmiştir. Bu da gösteriyor ki doğru ürüne doğru zamanda destek verildiğinde üretim artıyor"* dedi. Türkiye’de tarım ürünlerinin teşvik edilen bazı ürünler dışında düşme eğilimi göstermesinin en başta gelen nedeninin girdi maliyetlerindeki artışın ürün fiyatlarındaki artışın çok üzerinde olması olduğunu anlatan Yetkin, şöyle konuştu: 

*"Yıllardan beri Türkiye’deki genel enflasyon düzeyi yüzde 10 civarındadır. Buna karşılık tarımsal girdilerdeki enflasyon oranı geçen yıl yüzde 27 olarak hesaplandı. üyesi olmayı hedeflediğimiz AB, bütçesinin yüzde 40’ını tarımsal desteklere ayırmaktadır. Türkiye’de ise bu oran yüzde 2,5 civarındadır. Bu yıl açıklanan fiyat primleri birçok üründe geçen yılın aynısıdır. Tarım sektörü, 2001 kriz yılında yaşanandan daha büyük gerileme içine girdi. Bütün bu veriler tarımdaki küçülmenin gerçek nedenlerini ortaya koymaktadır."* TMO’nun, buğday ithalatının hasat döneminde de devam edeceğini açıkladığını anımsatan Yetkin, *"Hasat döneminde buğday ithal etmek çiftçinin belinini bükmektir. Kendi yurttaşının ürününü almak varken, ithal etmenin büyük bir hata olduğunu düşünüyorum"* diye konuştu.


*üRETİCİ DE şAşKIN*

Kızılırmak üeltik üreticileri Birliği Başkanı Erdoğan Alantor, pirinç fiyatlarındaki artışa dikkati çekerek, *"Marketlere gidip baktığımızda bizim sattığımız fiyatların çok üzerinde fiyatlarla karşılaşıyoruz"* dedi. Alantor, AA muhabirine yaptığı açıklamada, son bir kaç ay içinde pirinç fiyatlarının aşırı derecede yükseldiğini hatırlatarak, bunun sorumlusunun üreticiler olmadığını bildirdi. Türkiye’nin pirinç ihtiyacının yüzde 11’ini karşılayan üankırı’nın Kızılırmak ilçesindeki üreticilerin pirinç fiyatlarındaki artış karşısında şaşkına döndüğünü kaydeden Erdoğan Alantor, *"Zorlukları üreticinin çekmesine rağmen, sefasını tüccar sürüyor"* dedi. Dünya piyasalarında kaliteli pirinç fiyatının son 1 yıl içinde yüzde 68 oranında arttığını vurgulayan Kızılırmak üeltik üreticileri Birliği Başkanı Erdoğan Alantor, Türkiye’de ise bu oranın yüzde 130’a ulaştığını söyledi. 

Pirinç tüccarlarının büyük gelirler elde ettiğini savunan Alantor, borç içindeki üreticinin elinde şu anda stok bulunmadığını belirterek, *"üreticinin elinden çıkan pirincin fiyatları bir anda misli misline yükseliyor. Mağdur olan ise yine emeğini ve zahmetini çeken çiftçimiz oluyor"* diye konuştu. üiftçinin yaklaşık 2002’den bu yana çeltiğin kilosunu 60 ile 70 YKr’ye sattığını ifade eden Alantor, *"ürün elimizden çıktıktan sonra bir anda fiyatı inanılmaz derecede artıyor. Marketlere gidip baktığımızda bizim sattığımız fiyatların çok üzerinde fiyatlarla karşılaşıyoruz. Tabi ki bu durumdan tüketici de rahatsız. Ama ortaya çıkan bu durum üreticiden değil paketlemede ve satışlarda yaşanıyor."* 

Dünya genelinde yaşanan pirinç krizinin üretim yapılan ülkelerdeki stokların azlığından kaynaklandığını hatırlatan Erdoğan Alantor, Türkiye’deki yerli üretimin acilen desteklenmesi gerektiğini dile getirerek, teşvikler verilmesini istedi.


14.04.2008 / VATAN GAZETESİ

----------


## bozok

*Pirinç*


*16 Nisan 2008* 
*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*[email protected]* 



*Ve, ulusal bilinç uyanıyor...* 

"Pirinç almayın!"

Yeni kampanyamız bu.

*

Peki ne alalım?

*

Buğdayı ABD’den getiriyoruz.

Mercimeği Kanada’dan...

Mısırı Arjantin’den getiriyoruz.

Susamı Sudan’dan...

Arpayı Ukrayna’dan.

Baklayı İtalya’dan.

Sarmısağı üin’den.

Anadolu’da gezerken çekirdeğini yanlışlıkla elinden düşür, ayçiçeği fışkırır... 

Rusya’dan getiriyoruz.

Pamuk Yunanistan’dan.

Elma şili’den.

Portakal Brezilya’dan.

Muz Panama’dan.

Vişne Almanya’dan.

Ceviz üin’den.

Hesapta milli yemeğimiz...

Fasulye İran’dan.

Barbunya ABD’den.

Soya Arjantin’den.

Pirinç Avustralya’dan.

Nohut Meksika’dan.

En cüzel çay?

İngiltere’den.

İneklere yem olarak döktüğümüz kepeği bile utanmadan ABD’den getiriyoruz...

İnekler Hollanda’dan.

*

Kendi kendine yeten 7 ülkeden biriydi memleketim... Memleketimi IMF’ye satan arkadaşlar sayesinde, bugün, Mali, Kamerun, Peru, Suriye, Ekvador, Mısır, Hindistan, Burkina Faso’nun da aralarında bulunduğu 103 ülkeden ithalat yapıyor, karnını doyurabilmek için.

*

üSS’ye giren çocuklarımızın, Allah zihin açıklığı versin diye yuttuğu 3 adet okunmuş pirinç tanesi bile, ithal... Sen hangi ulusal bilinçten bahsediyorsun?

*

*Dolayısıyla, önerim şu...*

*Mazot 20 YTL olsun.*

*üobanları bakan yapın.*

*Doğurun.*

----------


## bozok

*Bir elinde somun bir elinde pirinç...*


*Ali Ağaoğlu* 
*[email protected]* 
*16.04.2008* 



Kasım 2006’daki “Spekülasyonun üçer aylık yolculukları” başlıklı yazıdan: “... değerli metaller ve petroldeki bu hareketler olurken, sıranın tarımsal emtialara da gelecek...” Aynı yazımda, “yüksek fiyattan petrol ve altın satan üreticilerin biraz daha pahalı kahve içmesi onları pek de rahatsız etmeyecek” savının da bu spekülasyona dayanak olacağından bahsetmiştim.

şubat 2007’de “Bu yıl mısır üreticisi şanslı!” başlıklı yazıdan: “ABD’nin mısır üretiminin gıdaya mı, bitkisel yağ yada biodizele mi yoksa etanol üretimine mi yeteceği tartışmalarının, dünyanın en büyük mısır ihracatçısı ülkenin ihracatını da azaltacaktır. Bu da ABD’deki artışla birlikte, dünya fiyatlarının da yükselmesine neden olacaktır.” 

2006’da “Büyük emtia spekülasyonu” adını verdiğim ve o günlerde pek de fazla insanın dikkatini çekmeyen gelişmeler; Dünya Bankası Başkanı Robert Zoellick’in bir eline bir somun ekmek, diğer eline de küçük bir pirinç çuvalı alarak çarpıcı pozlar vermesine kadar getirdi bizleri. 

Filipinler’in Devlet Başkanı Arroyo, Haiti’deki isyanı da görünce; 2001’deki bankacılık krizinde gişenin arkasına para tomarlarını dizen banka misali; halkı sakinleştirmek için pirinç çuvallarının önünde basın toplantısı düzenliyor. 

Dünyayı bu duruma getiren sebepler muhtelif. Artan nüfus şüphesiz ilk ve asıl sebep. Doların değer kaybı bir başka önemli sebep. Elinde mal bulunan ya da üretenler, doların değer kaybına karşın fiyatlarına “zam yaptılar”. 

Haziran 2006’daki “Emtia piyasaları yeni başağrısı” başlıklı yazıda, hedge fonların derinliği diğer piyasalara oranla daha sığ olan ve spekülasyona açık emtia piyasalarına yöneldiklerine değinmiştim.

Bugünkü açmazın çözümü hayli zor! 

İş bu noktaya gelmeden yapılması gerekenler vardı. Global piyasanın “büyük emtia spekülatörleri, daha doğru tanımla manipülatörleri” kolay paranın tadını aldılar, peşini kolay kolay bırakmayacaklardır. Açlık ya da halk kitleleri onların hiç mi hiç umurlarında değil!

Tarımsal emtialarda fiyatların normale dönmesi “doğal olarak” bir zaman meselesi. Fiyatlar bu denli hızlı çıkınca tarım çok karlı hale gelecek, hemen her karış ekilebilir arazide üretim yapılacak. Arz artışıyla da bir süre sonra da fiyatlar “makul” seviyelere gerileyecektir. Ancak bunun için dramatik bir kuraklık yaşanmaması kaydıyla birkaç yıla ihtiyaç var.

O zaman kadar ise yapılabilecek en akılcı hareket, manipülasyonu zorlaştırmak için tarımsal emtia kontratlarının hem parasal büyüklüklerinin, hem de işlem yapılması için gerekli olan teminat miktarlarını (borsaların gelirlerindeki kayıpları hiç bakmadan) artırılması olsa gerek.

Asya’yı ayağa kaldıran pirincin şikago Borsası’ndaki yaklaşık 90.7 tonluk kontratının bugünkü parasal karşılığı 44 bin dolar civarında. Bu kontratta işlem yapmak için yatırılması gereken toplam teminat ise sadece 2.350 dolar. Benzer büyüklükteki buğday kontratındaki teminat ise 10.500 dolar civarında. Buğdayda yaklaşık yüzde 25 olan teminat zorunluluğu, pirinçte yüzde 5 civarında. 

Pirinçteki spekülatif harekette teminatın az olması, kontrat piyasasının sığ olması da spekülatörlere, pardon manipülatörlere, yardımcı oluyor. Olan sıradan halka oluyor... 

Kimin umurunda?

----------


## bozok

*İşte pirinçteki büyük oyun!* 



*Vurguncu iş başında!.. Yüzde 130’luk artış sonrası gözler TMO’ya çevrildi* 

*Gülümhan GüLTEN* / 16.04.2008 / VATAN GZT.


*TMO GENEL MüDüRü SERT üIKTI: FİYATLARI ARTIRAN BEDELİNİ üDEYECEK*

Genel Müdür Kemaloğlu eleştirileri yanıtlarken gözdağı verdi: “Piyasada 100 bin tonun üzerinde pirinç var. Aslında yapılması gereken hiçbir şey yok ama açıklıyorum, madem istiyorlar oyuna giriyoruz. ABD’den pirinç alıp en kısa sürede piyasaya süreceğiz” 

Dünyada gıda fiyatlarındaki artışlarla yaşanan karmaşa, Türkiye’de de gözleri Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi’ne (TMO) çevirdi. üzellikle pirinç fiyatında iç piyasadaki yüzde 100’lere varan artışlar nedeniyle, kurum “Piyasayı düzenleme görevini yerine getiremiyor” eleştirilerine muhatap oldu. Son günlerde “pirinçte” yaşanan gerilimin gelecekteki kötü senaryoyla ilgili bir ipucu olduğu endişesi kamuoyunda yayılırken, TMO Genel Müdürü İsmail Kemaloğlu, gelişmelerle ilgili VATAN’ın sorularını yanıtladı.



* Türkiye tarihinde ilk kez “pirinç” üzerinden kendini sorguluyor. şuradan başlayalım: Bizim pirinç sıkıntımız var mı yok mu?

Türkiye hiçbir zaman tüketimini tam olarak üretemedi. Ama şu önemli. Türkiye daha önce ürettiği kadar ithalat yaparken bugün üçte biri kadar ithalat yapıyor. Biz 550 bin ton pirinç tüketiyoruz. Bu bizim 150 bin ton ithalata ihtiyacımız var demek. Pirinç üretimimiz 400 bin ton civarında. üeltik hasatı Ağustos 15’te başlıyor. Bunun bitiminden sonra dönemsel olarak ithalata ihtiyaç duyuyoruz. Bu, işte şu an bulunduğumuz dönem. Ama bu rutin bir şey. 



* Bir anda ne oldu peki? 

Birincisi dünyada pirinç üretimi artıyor ama ülkelerin gelir seviyesi paralelinde tüketim daha fazla artıyor. İkincisi geleneksel hububat tüketen ülkeler üin, Hindistan gibi pirince dayalı tüketimden unlu mamullere kayıyor. üçüncüsü petrol fiyatlarının artışı bir yandan nakliye fiyatlarını artırarak ürünün fiyatını artırıyor, öte yandan alternatif ikame enerji üretme artışı yaratıyor. Mısır enerjide kullanılıyor. Son dönemde buğday fiyatları artınca, bazı ülkeler pirinç üretimini daha çok kendisine kullanmaya ayırdı. İhracatını sınırladı. Bu durum, mal alanının daraldığı,‘İstediğiniz her yerden pirinç bulamayabilirsiniz’ havasını yaratmaya gayet müsait bir ortam yarattı.



*Psikolojiyle savaş*

* Türkiye bu ithalat anlaşmalarını bu saate kadar yapmamış mıydı? Yaptı da bu ithalat anlaşmaları fesh mi edildi? Ne oldu?

Türkiye’nin yolda, gelen malları var. İçerde malı var. Biz geçen hafta sanayicilerle bir toplantı yaptık. 100 bin tonun üzerinde içerde pirinç var. TMO’nun deposunda 50 bin ton çeltik var. Bu 30 bin ton pirinç demek. Yani sanayicilerin TMO’dan satın alınmış, çekilmemiş malı var. şu an pirinç bulamıyorum, ortada kıtlık var gibi bir şey yok. Yük boşaltmayı bekleyen gemiler var. 



Bu yıllık rutin bir iştir. Bu ithalat bizim bilerek yaptığımız bir şey. Uzun yıllardır pirinç fiyatının artmamasının nedeni bu. şu anda Türkiye’ye 120 bin ton pirinç geldi. Bir kısım gemi yükünü boşaltıyor. 

* 30 bin ton daha ithalat yapmamız gerek değil mi? 

Hayır. Yeniden bir şey yapılması gerekmiyor. Yeniden ithalat yapmayı gerektirecek bir durum yok. Bakın size açıklıyorum. TMO piyasaya girecek ve madem bunu istiyorlar, biz de piyasaya ilave mal süreceğiz. ABD büyükelçiliğiyle görüştük. ABD’den pirinç alınabiliyor. Biz de alacağız. Bunu piyasa görecek, en kısa zamanda piyasaya ilave mal süreceğiz. 



* Ne kadar alacaksınız? Eğer açık yoksa neden ithal edeceksiniz peki? 

Ne kadar isterlerse. Biz burada miktarla değil, psikolojiyle savaşıyoruz. Bunun altını özellikle çiziyorum. şu an piyasanın psikolojisine dayalı bir ithalat hareketimiz var. Hükümet bize bunun kısmi yetkisini verdi. Ayrıca hükümet bize 120 bin ton ithalat yetkisi veriyor. Bakanlar Kurulu’nun gündeminde. Dolayısıyla piyasa nasıl rahatlamak istiyorsa biz o şekilde mal süreceğiz piyasaya. 



* Diğer ülkelerin dışarıya pirinç ihracatında kısıt, bir sıkıntı yok mu? 

Kesinlikle yok. Burada şöyle bir psikoloji yaratılıyor: ‘TMO elindeki çeltikleri piyasayı sattı. Olağanüstü bir dönem yaşanıyor, devletin yapacak bir şeyi yok. Biz bu piyasada istediğimiz gibi bu fiyatı yansıtırız tüketiciye.’ Biz piyasayı rahatlatacağız. Yani burada insanlar panik yapıp, önümüzdeki 5 ayda pirinç fiyatları böyle gidecek artacak gibi bir havaya girmesin. 

*Depolar pirinç dolu ama...*

TMO Genel Müdürü İsmail Kemaloğlu, arkadaşımız Gülümhan Gülten’le pirinç dolu depolarda konuştu. Kemaloğlu, “Haftasonu markete gittim 4 YTL’ye pirinç satılıyor. Biz 1.8 YTL’ye veriyoruz. üok kötü oldum” dedi. 



*YARIN:* 

* TMO Genel Müdürü’nün sözlerinin adresi kim? Buğday, mısır ve fındıkta durum ne?

----------


## bozok

*Savaşı göze alanlar değişti*


*Yalçın DOğAN*
*Hürriyet Gzt.*
*17 Nisan 2008* 




GEMİLER pusuya yatmış, bekliyor. Akbabalar gibi, bizim kıyılarımızda tur üstüne tur atıyor.

Filipinler, Mısır, Hindistan, Tayland ve Amerika’dan gelen gemiler. Marmara ve Akdeniz’de tur atarken, bekliyor. Buğday, pirinç, fasulye, nohut, mercimek yüklü gemiler.

Yüklerini Türkiye’nin limanlarına boşaltmak için bu ürünlerde fiyatların daha da artmasını bekliyor.

1- Global ısınma ve kuraklık, 2- Hindistan ve üin’de gıda tüketiminin artması, 3- Doların düşmesi, petrol fiyatının artması bir araya geliyor. Dünya, gıda kıtlığı tehlikesiyle karşı karşıya geliyor.


20 YIL üNCE

Ama, bu yeni değil.

Elimde Birleşmiş Milletler’in yirmi yıl öncesine ilişkin raporu var. World Resources 1988-89, (Dünya Kaynakları, 1988-89) başlıklı rapor, bugün ortaya çıkan tehlikeye, daha yirmi yıl önce işaret ediyor:

"Dünya ciddi bir açlık tehlikesine doğru hızla yol alıyor, çünkü gıda ürünleri dağılımı adil değil. Dağılım adil olsa, gıda üretimi, dünyadaki değil altı milyar, hatta yedi milyar insana bile yetebilir". (Anılan rapor, s.51).

400 sayfalık raporun her sayfasında, kaynak dağılımının her alanda (enerji, su, sağlık, vs.) adil olmadığı yazılı.

Bu satırların Türkçe’si var. Sömürü, gelişmiş ülkelerin sömürüsü.

Aynı rapor geçen yıl yenileniyor. Elimde Birleşmiş Milletler’in 2007 raporu var. Yazılanlar aynı, kaynak dağılımı eşitlik bir yana, daha kötü. Bir milyar insan açlık sınırında. (Anılan rapor, s.83)

Varolan sömürü, Birleşmiş Milletler’e göre, daha da artıyor. Açlık artık o hale geliyor ki, Dünya Bankası ile Birleşmiş Milletler feryat etmeye başlıyor. üünkü savaş, çünkü göç. Ucunun sömürenlere dayanacağı artık belli.


PİRİNü VE BUğDAY

Açlık nedeniyle, son tango buğday ve pirinçle başlıyor. üünkü, açlık sınırında yaşayanlar ve yetersiz beslenenler en çok buğday ve pirinç tüketiyor.

Kuraklık, petrol fiyatındaki artış ile iki dev ülkedeki gıda tüketiminin artması, dünyadaki buğday ve pirinç üreten ülkeleri spekülasyona yöneltiyor. Pirinç fiyatı dünyada ton başına 460 dolardan 650 dolara, buğdayda 250 dolardan 630 dolara fırlıyor.

Aç kalanlar şimdi daha aç. Pek çok Afrika ülkesi ile bazı Asya ülkeleri. Uzun süredir var olan huzursuzluk şimdi daha yoğun.

Su ve buğday ile pirinç, ilk kez petrolden daha fazla önemli. Ve bir fark var. Eskiden petrol için gelişmiş ülkeler savaşı göze alıyor, şimdi azgelişmişler su ve ekmek için savaşı göze alır halde.


Mehdi Eker’in itirafı

TARIM Bakanı Mehdi Eker haklı, "pirinçte spekülasyon yapılıyor" diyor. Doğru, yapılıyor. Bu aynı zamanda bir itiraf.

Pirinçte üreticinin eline kilo başına sadece 60 kuruş geçiyor. 60 kuruşluk pirinç, toptancıda iki YTL. Perakende satış fiyatı ise, beş YTL. Bilinen aracılar zincirinde değişiklik yok.

O zincirin son mahkÃ»mu Mehdi Eker, zinciri kıramıyor. İlk fiyat ile son fiyat arasında sekiz buçuk katlık fark, o zincirin kanıtı.

Madem pirinçte spekülasyon var, Tarım Bakanı’nın görevi ne? 

Spekülasyonu önlemek için elindeki araçları kullanmak. Bunları kullanamıyor, spekülasyon doğuyor. Mehdi Eker, spekülasyon var, derken aslında kendi beceriksizliğini itiraf ediyor.

Bakanlık dünyadaki gelişmeleri gerektiği gibi izlemiş olsa, zamanında ithalat yapsa, zamanında üreticiyle bağlantıya geçmiş olsa, kuraklığa rağmen, hÃ¡lÃ¡ çeşitli tarım ürünleri yetiştiren Türkiye’de sıkıntı doğması zorlaşır.

Buğday, nohut, fasulye, mercimek varken, pirinç aslında bizde temel gıda maddesi değil. Buna rağmen, dünyadaki pirinç sorunu bize de yansıyor. 

Kötü yönetiminin son halkası.

----------


## bozok

*Spekülatör*


*Yılmaz üZDİL*
*[email protected]* 
*17 Nisan 2008* 



"GüLGE boksu"nu çok seviyoruz. 

İşler sarpa sarınca, hemen görünmeyen bir rakip ilan ediyoruz, ha babam ona vuruyoruz... Mesela, "spekülatör!"

*

Bakın, pirinç kayboldu ortadan...

Spekülatör aşağı.

Spekülatör yukarı.

"İyi de kardeşim, kimdir bu spekülatör?" desen... Cevap yok.

*

"Faili meşhur" suçlu!

*

Halbuki... Spekülatör dediğimiz kişi, "legal ticaret"in uyanık bir oyuncusudur.

Zengindir, kurnazdır.

Risk yaratmaz.

Risk alır.

Bakar ki, kuraklık var... "E bu durumda ürün az olur, ben paramı pirince gömeyim" diye düşünür.

Devlet uyursa, ürün az olur.

Spekülatör voliyi vurur.

Devlet uyumazsa, ürün az olmaz.

Spekülatör batar.

*

Kuraklıktan değil...

Salaklıktan para kazanır.

*

Yani, soru şudur:

Spekülatör, "kuraklık var, ürün az olur" diye düşünüp parayı pirince gömerken; ilgili koltuklarda oturan arkadaşlar ne iş yapar?

*

Pirincin az olacağı biline biline, devlet bazı spekülatörlere pirinç satmış mıdır? Ne kadar satmıştır? Kaçtan satmıştır? Niye satmıştır? Pirincin az olacağı biline biline, spekülatöre pirinç satmak, spekülasyon mudur, manipülasyon mudur?

*

Tarımı küçült.

üiftçiyi gebert.

Mazota geçir.

Vurgun ortamı yarat.

Sonra "spekülatör kötü" de.

*Var mı öyle?*

----------


## bozok

*Pirinç ve Buğdayın Liberal Hikayesi!* 


*üzcan YENİüERİ* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 18/04/2008* 


Bir zamanların gıda ambarı olan Türkiye’nin son zamanlarda içine düşürüldüğü hale bir bakar mısınız? Kişi başına geliri bir kalemde dokuz bin doları bulan Türkiye, buğdayı Rusya’dan, pirinci Amerika’dan ithal etmenin yollarını arıyor. Bu durumu kimse de yadırgamıyor. 

Yabancıların açtığı alış veriş merkezlerinde muzdan tuza, çanak çömlekten makarnaya kadar her türden yabancı mal Türk tüketicisinin emrindedir. Halk bu alış veriş merkezlerinden kredi kartı taksitleriyle yabancı olan her şeyi almaya zorlanıyor. Bu arada yabancı gıda maddeleri de yerliye duyulan ihtiyacı en aza indiriyor. 

Bu ülkenin iktidarları üretim yapılmayan arazi için dönüm başına halka para ödemişti. Kredi kartı zengini halk da tüketim demokrasisinin imkanlarını bu anlamda sonuna kadar kullanıyor. 

Ancak denizin bir gün tükeneceğinin hesabını kimse yapmamıştı. Halbuki perşembenin gelişi çarşambadan belliydi. Uygulanan ekonomik politikanın zorunlu sonucu olarak son 6 ayda pirinç fiyatlarına yüzde 130 oranında zam yapıldı. Kredi kartlı vatandaşlar için de böylece bir kez daha kuyruk dönemi başladı. 

Piyasada kilosu 2.5- 3 YTL’den satılan Osmancık cinsi pirinç, Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi’nde (TMO) kilosu 1.80 YTL’den satılınca da talep, yani kuyruk patlaması yaşandı. Küresel ısınmaya bağlı kuraklık nedeniyle ülkeler kendi vatandaşları için stoklarını artırıp ihracatı kıstı. İhtiyacı için ithalatı esas alan Türkiye’de bu durum, pirinç fiyatlarında şok artışa neden oldu. Adamlar pirinçte milliyetçilik yapıp önce kendi vatandaşlarını düşününce Türkiye’de durum vahim bir hal almıştır. Türkiye yönetenler milliyetçiliğe karşı olduklarından, kendi vatandaşından önce dünya vatandaşlarını ve ABD/AB’nin şirketlerini düşündüğünden olaya pek de bir anlam verememişlerdir. 

İktidarlar uzun zamandır sulama projelerini ihmal ederek, kuraklık karşısında çiftçiyi zarara sokup, Türkiye’yi de Rus buğdayına muhtaç etmişlerdi. TüİK’in 2007 Yılı Tarım ürünleri İkinci Rekolte Tahminleri’ne göre buğday üretimi geçen yıla göre yüzde 13,3 oranında düşüşle “20 milyon ton” dan “17,3 milyon ton” a geriledi. Arpa üretimi de yüzde 22,4’lük bir düşüşle 7,4 milyon ton oldu.

Türkiye’nin buğday üreten çiftçisinin tohum sıkıntısı da had safhadadır. Buğday ekimi için gerekli olan 800 bin ton sertifikalı tohumun ancak yüzde 25’i ülkede üretilebiliyor. Geri kalan yüzde % 75’lik bölüm, yabancı büyük tekeller tarafından ülkeye getiriliyor. Gübre fiyatlarının sürekli yükselmesi, diğer ürünlerde olduğu gibi buğdayda da üreticiyi çok zor durumda bırakmıştır. AKP iktidarının üretmek ve üretici gibi bir derdi olmadığından -ithalat, ticaret ve tüketimi düşündüğünden- bu konuyla yeterince ilgilenmemektedir.

AKP iktidarı, bu meyanda Bakanlar Kurulu kararıyla, hububat ithalatında uygulanan gümrük vergilerini de “kaldırırcasına” indirdi. Bu durum hububatta ithalatın tavana vurmasını sağladı.

Pirinç konusu ise ABD’nin müdahalesine muhatap oldu. Türk pirincini korumaya kalkan hükümete ABD Dünya Ticaret ürgütü’nden karar çıkartıp, Türkiye’yi, ABD’nin ucuz pirincine mahkÃ»m etti. Türkiye, 2004 yılında yerli üreticiyi korumak amacıyla “yerli ürün alana ithalat izni” uygulayınca, ABD tarafından DTü’ye şikayet edildi. ABD’nin 2005 yılında açtığı dava geçtiğimiz günlerde Türkiye’yi haksız bulan bir kararla sonuçlandı. Dünya Ticaret ürgütü, Türkiye’nin “yerli ürün alana ithalat izni” uygulamasının, uluslararası ticaret yasalarıyla uyuşmadığına karar verdi. 

Ancak iktidar, DTü’nün aldığı bu karardan çok daha önce geri adım atmış ve “yerli üreticiyi koruma” uygulamasından vazgeçmişti. Bunun nedeni ABD Ticari Temsilcisi Rob Portman 2006 yılının 27 Mart ayında Bakan Tüzmen’e, Beyaz Saray’dan gelen bir zarf vermesiydi. Zarfın içindeki mektup, pirinç ithalatındaki engellerin kaldırılmasını istiyordu. İktidar da bunun gereğini yapmıştı.

Türkiye’yi yönetenler milliyetçilik karşıtlığı yapadursunlar, elin oğlu liberalizmi bile milliyetçiliğinin aracı olarak kullanmaktadır. üreticisini, yatırımcısını, tüketicisini ve inançlarını yabancıların insafına terk etmeyi liberalizm olarak algılayanlara birileri gıdada bile milliyetçilik yaparak cevap veriyor. 

Bir türlü anlamak istemeyenlere duyurulur!

----------


## bozok

*Tarladan çıktı 0.7 YTL markete geldi 5 YTL*

*Ercan İnan* 
*[email protected]* 
*18.04.2008* 


*Pirinçte fırsatçı kim?*

Son günlerde herkes birbirine bunu soruyor, fiyatı kim ya da kimlerin manipüle ettiğini bulmaya çalışıyor. Olayı “küresel bir oyun oynanıyor” komplo teorisine kadar götüren bazı cahiller bile çıkıyor.

şunu belirtelim ki 200’den fazla ithalatçının olduğu bir yerde spekülasyon imkansız gibi bir şey. Biz gelin hiç komplo teorisi üretmeden sadece rakamları konuşturalım. Konuşturalım ki tarladan 70 kuruşa alınan çeltiğin bizim soframıza gelene kadar 5 YTL’ye ulaşan öyküsü anlam kazansın. Bu maliyet analizinde herkes kendini bir yerlerde bulacaktır. Böylece fiyatları kimin ne kadar şişirdiği de net biçimde ortaya çıkacaktır. Hadi siz de elinize bir hesap makinası alın, benimle birlikte bölün çarpın... Kimin ne kadar kar marjı var bulun.

üreten, yani yarı beline kadar suya giren çiftçiden çeltik geçen Eylül-Ekim’de yaklaşık 70 kuruşa alındı. (Bugünlerde fiyat 1.8 YTL’ye kadar çıktı ancak ürün yok. Hasat henüz başlamadı)

TMO ise geçenlerde 77 firmaya 80 kuruştan mal verdi. Biz hesaplamada 70 kuruşu baz aldık.

Bu çeltikten maksimum yüzde 60 randımanla pirinç elde edilir. Pirincin maliyeti 1.16 YTL’ye gelir. 

üeltiğin işlenmesinden kalan yan ürünlerin (kabuk, kepek, kırık pirinç gibi) satışından elde edilen gelir işletme masraflarını karşılar. Pirincin maliyeti için yaklaşık 1.1 YTL gibi bir rakam bulunur.

İşte bu ürün, şu an toptancılarda çuvalla kilosu yaklaşık 2.5 YTL’ye satılan üründür. Zincirin birinci halkası burası. Kar marjını ben en sonda yazmayı tercih ettim. Sabırsızlananlar 2.5’i, 1.1’e bölüp yüzdeyi hemen bulabilir.
Toptancıdan 2.5 YTL’ye alınan pirince yüzde 8 KDV ödenir. Fiyat olur 2.7 YTL. Teslimat depolarda yapılır, nakliyeyi alıcı üstlenir. Bir kilo pirincin nakliyesi ortalama 5 kuruştur. Maliyet etti mi 2.75 YTL. Bu pirincin hiç firesiz işlendiğini farzedelim. Paketleme masrafı yine 1 kg için yaklaşık 15 kuruştur. Maliyet 2.96 YTL’ye gelir. Bu paket yaklaşık yüzde 10 kar ile markete satılır. Fiyat oldu mu 3.3 YTL.

Bu ürüne yüzde 8’lik KDV tekrar ödenir, maliyet 3.56 YTL’yi bulur. Artık bundan sonrası marketin insafına kalmış. Bu ürünü 4 YTL’ye satan da var, 5 YTL’ye satan da... Diyelim ki 4 YTL’ye satılıyor. Marketin karı yaklaşık yüzde 12.3 olur. 5 YTL’ye satan bilin ki yüzde 40 para kazanıyordur. 

şimdi zinciri en baştan tekrar incelersek, aslında en fiyakalı karın çeltiği alıp işleyen ve çuvallarla satan toptancıya ait olduğu net olarak görülür. Hesap neydi, 1.1 YTL’lik maliyet, 2.5 YTL’lik fiyat. 

Aradaki fark? Yüzde 127...

Rakamları konuşturmak her zaman en iyisidir.

Bilgi kirlenmesine birebir gelir.

Herkes resmi net olarak görür.

----------


## bozok

*DEVLETSİN, YAKALA!*


*Sabahattin üNKİBAR* 
*[email protected]* 
*Yazı Tarihi: 21/04/2008* 



AKP’li bakan Fransız madam gibi!

Pirinçte fiyatlar tavana vurur ve yüzde 165’lik bir artışı gösterirken Tarım Bakanı Mehdi Eker, “Pirinç yemeyin, bulgur yiyin ” buyurdular. Hatırlayın, benzer şeyi iki yüzyıl önce Elize Sarayı’nın sahibesi Fransız Madam tarafından şöyle dillendirilmişti: “Ekmek bulamayanlar pasta yesin...” Bunlarınki de aynı hesap...Pirinç olmadı, bulgur yiyin...Yahu, artan sadece pirinç değil buğday da bulgurun fiyatı da yükseldi. Keza ayçiçeği yağından fasulyeye, undan mercimeğe her şey ikiye katlandı... 

Hal bu iken AKP kadroları tabloyu ters yüz etmek ve sadece sanki pirinç fiyatını artmış gibi hedef saptırıyor...

Takiyye adamların benliğinde var... 

Hem sorarım size o spekülatörler uzaydan mı geldi, siz hükümet değil misiniz, niçin müdahale etmiyorsunuz! Vatandaş spekülatörü şikayet etsin diyeceğinize sen devletsin, arayıp bulman ve yakalaman gerekmiyor mu?..

*Yoksa yakalamak işine mi gelmiyor!* 

*Yoksa yoksa, o spekülatörlerin içinde AKP’ye çok çok yakın isimler mi var?*

----------


## bozok

*Pirinçte cefa bize sefa ABD'ye*

*26 Nisan 2008 /* *www.hurriyet.com.tr*



*Türkiye'nin ABD'den bu yıl başında haftalık pirinç ithalatı ortalama 20 bin ton iken,"Stoklar tükeniyor" spekülasyonlarıyla bu sayı haftalık 130 bin tona dayandı... ABD'nin yılbaşından bu yana tüm dünyaya sattığı pirinçten elde ettiği kazanç 2 milyar doları buldu.*

Cumhuriyet Gazetesi'nden Necden üalışkan'ın haberine göre, yıllık ortalama 600 bin tonluk pirinç tüketiminin 200 bin tonunu ithal eden Türkiye, son iki haftada ABD'den 260 bin tonluk pirinç almak için kontrat imzaladı.


*Amerikalı bayram yaptı*
Resmi Gazete'de 18 Nisan Cuma günü yayımlanan bir kararla ABD'li pirinç üreticileri bayram etti. TMO'ya *"yüzde 0"* gümrük vergisi ile pirinç ithal etme izni verildi.

üretim ve tüketimde değişiklik olmamasına karşın fiyat spekülasyonunun da etkisiyle ABD'nin yılbaşından bu yana tüm dünyaya sattığı pirinçten elde ettiği kazanç 2 milyar doları buldu.

Pirinç fiyatlarındaki spekülasyonlar devam ederken son iki haftada Türkiye'nin, ABD'den 260 bin tonluk pirinç ithal etmek için kontrat yaptığı belirlendi. ABD Tarım Bakanlığı'nın (USDA) haftalık tarımsal ürün satışı raporlarına göre, Türkiye 3-17 Nisan tarihleri arasındaki iki haftalık dönemde farklı cinslerde toplam 260 bin tonluk pirinç satın aldı.


USDA'nın haftalık açıkladığı ihracat rakamlarına göre, iki haftada ABD'nin Türkiye'ye teslim ettiği (accumulated exports) pirinç miktarı 98 bin tonu buldu. Ayrıca aynı dönemde ABD, Türkiye'ye 160 bin ton pirinci de gelecek dönemde teslim etmek üzere (outstanding sales) işlem yaptı. Bu ithalatının ne kadarının Toprak Mahsulleri Ofisi (TMO) tarafından alındığı açıklanmazken söz konusu dönemde TMO'ya ayrıca 100 bin ton gümrüksüz (yüzde 0 vergi) pirinç ithalatı yapması için Bakanlar Kurulu kararı çıkarıldı. Kararın ardından, USDA'nın gelecek hafta açıklayacağı rakamlarda Türkiye'ye ne kadarlık pirinç satmış olacağı şimdiden merak konusu oldu. 

*Yerli üreticiye destek ABD'yi kızdırmıştı*
2004 yılına kadar 100 bin ile 200 bin ton arasında seyreden Türkiye'nin pirinç üretimi, yerli çeltik üreticilerini desteklemek için gümrük vergisinin yüzde 45'lere kadar çıkarılmasıyla 400 bin tona kadar dayandı. Fakat en önemli pazarlarından biri olan Türkiye'yi kaptırmak istemeyen ABD, 2005'te Türkiye'yi *"Ticaret kurallarını gümrük vergilerini yüksek tutarak ihlal ediyor. Benden pirinç almıyor"* gerekçesiyle Dünya Ticaret ürgütü'ne (DTü) şikayet etmişti. DTü bünyesinde incelemeler devam ederken Türkiye aleyhine veya lehine şu ana kadar herhangi bir yaptırım doğuran karar çıkmadı. Türkiye'nin yılda 600 bin ton civarında pirinç tüketimi var. Bunun 400 bin tonu iç üretimden, 200 bin tonu ise ithalattan karşılanıyor.

----------

